# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Show rep # received

## Unholyshaman

On thing that irritates me sometimes is when i go to my user CP and i see that soemone gave me rep, unless they state how much they gave in the note or i click on their name and see how much rep power they have (even tho sometimes ppl don't give their fullest amount of rep)

So how about an option saying like so and so gave you +3 rep, note: weldone nice guide man, etc

----------


## Eski

/Signed.

~Yasha --> [Eski]

----------


## [SpNiz]

Something like; "4 reputation received (Unholy[S]haman's message)

----------


## Unholyshaman

wtb more /singed

----------


## King Shaun

Yes, I would like this.
It is a nice idea.
It is whether they can do it though!

----------


## Szharz

/signed, this sounds very nice and it would be great lol.

----------


## Remahlól

I sign this, but you can get a piece of paper or open your notepad and start writing down all the rep you have and check your "status" every few hours and every time you receive reputation you just check the person's profile, see their rep power and calculate. It's a bit more work to do, but if you really want to know if somebody gave you his maximum or just 1rep .. well, write a log.

(Btw. DeMoN has logs for sale...  :Big Grin: )

----------


## V!persting

/sign(ed) seems nice  :Smile:

----------


## Viter

/signed good idea  :Smile:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

could be a good idea but if it took up more database space then nvm
but il sign it now

/signed

----------


## Unholyshaman

9 sigs so far lol.

----------


## latruwski

well i like the idea... but well i am sure there is a reason why they did not add this...

grtz  :Wink:

----------


## Unholyshaman

probably because it would be too difficult maybe?

----------


## [SpNiz]

Or they just didn't think about it? :O

Let's just wait and see ;>

----------


## Sonic Waffle

I'm signing for the hell of it!
/signed

----------


## Ermok

When someone gives me rep, I dont try to find out how much they gave me,I'm just happy they gave it me.


/not signing

----------


## latruwski

> When someone gives me rep, I dont try to find out how much they gave me,I'm just happy they gave it me.
> 
> 
> /not signing


ye i also agree with u about the fact "how much" is not important  :Smile: 




> probably because it would be too difficult maybe?


lol i think this is an easy job for matt or kurios to add this option... they are smart you know  :Smile: 

I just think it has its reasons... rep trading, rep begging, ...? who knows...

grtz  :Wink:

----------


## Hellgawd

The more information the better.  :Wink: 
/signed 
Although, I do agree with UserDutty.

----------


## ReidE96

Although it's not important, it's nice to know, so I'm gonna /sign.

----------


## Unholyshaman

Thanks for the support on the idea guys, now... to see what the mods and admins think ...

----------


## uawili

i like the idea, but maybe to solve Userdutty's problem, you can have an option to activate it or not. Also maybe prevent Leechers from activating it, so it cuts down on the load on the DB.

oh btw, i am /signed either way.

----------


## Unholyshaman

thats a good idea Iliwau

----------


## Chenquie

/signed

great idea actually

----------


## [SpNiz]

Two page of signs, and non signs. Woh!

----------


## Unholyshaman

1..2 maybe non sings if i am correct

----------


## Eski

Make it happen!

----------


## Unholyshaman

If i knew how i would:P I presume we have to wait for Matt and or Kurios so take a look, im sure this has crossed their mind before but maybe showing the support of the community here at mmowned it might put something into effect.

----------


## Phase228

> /signed, this sounds very nice and it would be great lol.


ur sig made me lol

and /signed i like it...
or at least show much -rep you got

i think matt was to lazy to add it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Unholyshaman

*me watches 50 rep suddenly dissapear from Phase228's account*

----------


## Errage

I like the idea, personally, and would like to see it, but it might be more difficult to add then you think, you never know.

----------


## Unholyshaman

ye like i said it might be hard to implement and might take a while to get it up and running, with all the traffic someone will probably try exploit it etc but idk

----------


## Zore.

Great idea

/signed

----------


## Rohi

would like it, only thing is that it would slow the site some down.. or not.. 
/signed

----------


## Unholyshaman

it would barely slow it down... its not like a huge process, it won't make much of a diff tbh, its just giving more info than usual..."+<x>rep" aka5-6 extra letters lol.

----------


## Deciphyr

/Signed , Nice idea :P

//Decipicator

----------


## warsheep

Maybe just "comment here blah blah blah (3/4)"
Where 3 is amount of rep given, and 4 is how much.
Or just your idea.. Anyhow,
/signed
I would love to see this.

----------


## Mr Barbeque

toatally agree, im pretty sure i made this suggestion not to long ago but it got flamed. but anyhows:

/signed

----------


## Saedusii

**Pulls out /signed macro.*
Seethezorz says: /signed
Seethezorz says: /signed
Seethezorz says: /signed

This is actually a pretty good idea, seeing as some people have like 20 rep and only 3 people have repped them, because they had like 7 rep power each.

Rofl.
*

----------


## merfed

/signed

@SeetheZorZ: 7x3=21+1(initial rep upon registration)=22

----------


## Spartansp

/signed here too  :Smile:

----------


## Saedusii

> @SeetheZorZ: 7x3=21+1(initial rep upon registration)=22


*
Don't use your fancy math equations on me.

I am immune!

*Walks into a wall.**

----------


## Eski

Admin comments
??
= Profit

[Eski]

----------


## uawili

Unholy why dont you add some of the ideas suggested?

----------


## Unholyshaman

Bit busy at the moment Iliwau but ill try update the thread tonight.

----------


## Puff

I'm not sure if you can actually have it in a Vb forum. I have admined one before and i wouldn't know where to begin tbh.

Nice idea, but I'm not sure if its actually possible.

- Puff

----------


## Cheesy

/signed, me out!

----------


## Parog

/signed ( filler )

----------


## treyska

/signed, i'd like to see what the admins/mods have to say about this

----------


## Equ1N0X

/signed, Beam me up Tinkerfoe.

----------


## Glitchy

I would like to see this implemented only if not at the cost of site resources.

----------


## Phygar

/signed, but Matt turned it down a while back because he said it would lag the server even more.

----------


## 12345

/signed (somemoresymbols)

----------


## alexrirak

/signed 
good idea

----------


## KerotheFox

i like this idea
/signed

----------


## Mr. Herbert

/signed this would be a very nice idea

----------


## Unholyshaman

WTB Matt or Kurios to at least just say yes or no or close the thread lol.

----------


## Devolsh

/signed if it doesn't slow the site down.  :Smile:

----------


## Matt

as mentioned before it would use up a considerable amount of server resources..

----------

